# Strange Behavior



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

I have two tincs in one of my tanks and one is considerably larger than the other however they are both a good size. Recently the smaller one has lost some weight and seems much more shy.

He/She spends alot of time in the cocohut (more then in the rest of the tank). I have succesfully allowed the two to feed in seperate parts of the tank however the frog's appatite has noticibly decreased even thought the food supply is plentiful. Eventually the larger one comes around and gobbles up the remainder but the smaller one has plenty of time and seems almost un-interested. He usually just runs back into the cocohut.

Any ideas on what might be causing this kind of behavior? Problems? Solutions?


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

how big is the tank?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

20gallon wide


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

bump please help


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I can't be sure but I would say it is a matter of dominance. How planted is the viv? Can you post pics? If the viv is sparsely planted the smaller one will retreat to a hiding spot (cocohut). Try adding more plants to break up the sight lines and give the little guy more places to get out of the way. Also, I have found that spreading out the food over the whole viv helps and aids in hunting rather that sitting down at the table. Good luck.

Mike

Also have you had a fecal done? If the smaller one is losing weight that would be a concern, since his appetite is gone too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

the tank is planted fairly well so i dont think that is the issue. When getting a fecal done how do you ensure that you have the right poop from the right frog?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Separate them. They're probably both females, and it's a dominance issue. The smaller one is probably extremely stress... try quaranteen before you get a fecal, or do both. Good luck!


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

i have the same prob with my 3 auratus. ive had them for about 7 months and they were 2 months old when i got them. i noticed that the 2 would always eat faster and more than the other one. i mean the two that eat the more are twice the size than the other one. i have 5 month old azurues and they are around the same size as the smaller one. well last month i noticed that it stopped eating. so i separated it from the other 2 and it still wouldnt eat. i decided to put it back in the vivarium and seeded it with springtails and since i was running sort on hydei i put in some melos and i saw him go for them. For the past 2 weeks ive been throwin in tons of melos and he has gained some weight i can no longer see his ribs but i might take him out because the other 2 look like they have become obese. my advice is just to separate it and feed it smaller food


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ribs huh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I have also noticed that he has been spending a huge amount of time in the water... is this characteristic of parasites? Should i try a pedialyte bath?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

The fact that it is spending a lot of time in the water would concern me. It doesn't mean that it has parasites or a bacterial issue but I would be concerned. To my knowledge the pedialyte bath will do nothing for either of these problems. It sounds like you need to separate it from the other two and get a fecal done. It sounds like there is some dominance issues that may have stressed him/her out and now it has gotten sick. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

any advice on getting fecals done...mostly where would i get them done? Also, i dont have a quarentine tank, is there something that i could use in place of this?


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

The breeder where I got my Azureus recommends using a plain sterilite/rubbermaid shoe box. I just read a post where someone found little 2.5 gal betta tanks for only $10. " perfect froglett tanks" by arklier check out that post

I'm too new to this hobby to make any recomendations, good luck with your frogs


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Briko03 said:


> any advice on getting fecals done...mostly where would i get them done? Also, i dont have a quarentine tank, is there something that i could use in place of this?


You could contact Dr. Frye (I know he's on http://www.dartden.com), he's a vet and is one of the few Dart Frog vets in the country. A lot of people use him.

I suppose you could also go to your local Petsmart and ask the Banfield people if they will run one for you. Just ask them if they find anything abnormal in the feces.

If it were me, I'd use Dr. Frye.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Moved this to the health section, and it may also be worth noting that this could be as simple as 2 female tincs in the same tank....


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

is that a mail order type thing? i just send him my poop?


----------

